# html <td> gehen gar nicht!



## |--n!tro--| (19. Dezember 2001)

go 
das soll ein php tutorial werden blso stimmt was nicht

die tabbelen passen net genau zur der head und footer grafik bei mir oben.gif unten.gif

wer kann mir den richtigen code geben das alles perfekt zusammen passt?


----------



## shiver (19. Dezember 2001)

*kopfschüttel*

also wenn du TUTORIALS über php schreiben willst, dann solltest du doch wohl html aus dem FF kennen!!!

LOL


edit:

hab mir den source-code mal angesehen, ich denke es liegt an den vieschiedenen "weiten" die du bei der tabelle eingestellt hast, einmal width="482" dann wieder width=494 und zu guter letzt width="498". so wird das nix, glaub mir


----------



## ajay (19. Dezember 2001)

*yoo*

seh ich auch so.

erst erstellste ne tabelle mit ner breite von 482px, und glei in der ersten zeile bringste alles durch einander weil du ein bild mit 498px breite einfuegst.

das wird so nix ... bissu dann auch fuer die php-tuts verantwortlich ???


----------



## |--n!tro--| (19. Dezember 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> *width=494*




das ist der footer MRS.Besser wisserrin vom dienst!!!



```
<table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 border=0 align="center" width="498">
<tbody> 
<tr> 
<td><img src="gfx/oben.gif" width="498" height="46"></td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td> 
      <table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 width=498 border=0>
        <tbody> 
        <tr> 
          <td  bgcolor=#ff0000 width="1"><font color="#FF0000"></font></td>
          <td width=498> 
            <p>&nbsp;</p>
            <p>&nbsp;</p>
            <p>&nbsp;</p>
            <p>&nbsp;</p>
          </td>
          <td  bgcolor=#ff0000 width="1"></td>
        </tr>
        </tbody> 
 </table>
</td>
</tr>
<tr> 
    <td><img src="gfx/unten.gif" width="498" height="46"></td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
```

das ist nun der code und was ist es geht immer noch net!!!!!!!


----------



## shiver (19. Dezember 2001)

*räusper*

http://selfhtml.teamone.de/
^^ angebrachte lektüre


----------



## ajay (19. Dezember 2001)

willst du das vielleicht so ham ?????


```
<table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 border=0 align="center" width="498">
<tbody> 
<tr> 
<td><img src="oben.gif" width="498" height="46"></td>
</tr>
<tr> 
<td> 
      <table cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0 width=498 border=0>
        <tbody> 
        <tr> 
	  <td  bgcolor=#000000 width="2"></td>
          <td  bgcolor=#ff0000 width="2"></td>
          <td width=498> 
            <p>&nbsp;</p>
            <p>&nbsp;</p>
            <p>&nbsp;</p>
            <p>&nbsp;</p>
          </td>
          <td  bgcolor=#ff0000 width="2"></td>
	  <td  bgcolor=#000000 width="3"></td>
        </tr>
        </tbody> 
 </table>
</td>
</tr>
<tr> 
    <td><img src="unten.gif" width="498" height="46"></td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
```


mfg 
flash


----------



## |--n!tro--| (19. Dezember 2001)

*toll was bringst?*



> _Original geschrieben von shiver _
> **räusper*
> 
> http://selfhtml.teamone.de/
> ^^ angebrachte lektüre *



mann du bist echt en lama!

ich wollte nur wissen warum das net funtzt und net was in selfhtml steht!


NDL_Flash THX genau das wollte ich ich danke dir!!!!


----------

